# Ratty Rail Rider



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 4, 2018)

Put some Rusty and some non correct parts on this Rail frame I bought , want to add a tall sissy bar and chain guard and keep this one a single speed rider and keep eye out for  a copper or purple 5 speed original bike, Im finding out these parts are harder to find than what I normally deal with .


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice. It's alive again. If it's not a schwinn a build can take years.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 5, 2018)

Neat bike! That was a 5-Speed, all the violet Huffy made bikes are 5-Speed. The coppers are all 3-Speed, so you'll be hunting a long time for a 5-Speed copper one


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 31, 2018)

I did get lucky and find a purple rail chain guard at Portland


----------

